# Layering for Breathable Waders



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

So after many years of owning and using neoprene waders I made the switch over to breathables. I wadefish and duck hunt no matter what the temp is. What type of layering should I do for bottoms to stay warm in at least the 40's. Would a pair of synthetic bottoms be ok or should I put some of the waffle cotton ones over that. I was also considering the synthetics then some sweat pants. Also, I'm the type of person who where shorts and flip flops all year long.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

When it's super cold, I'll be wearing long johns, fleece bottoms, and maybe a pair of jeans. Its much better to be warm than cold! And make sure you can easily take down your layers when nature calls.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

When its in the 40's the water is still likely in the 50's. Wear what you would wear on the bottom in 50 degree weather walking down the street. For me that is one layer on bottom and a tshirt and insulated shirt up top then covered by my wade jacket.. When water is less than 50 i go one more layer top and bottom.

Make the layer against your skin fleece and you should be ok in most situations.

PEOPLE!!!! BIG REMINDER!!! 
!!!!!! Put an extra set of full change of clothes in a dry bag in the boat for all winter with insulated bib and top. When you are wading and accidentally spring a leak in your waders it could be a long cold wade back to the boat. Make sure you can fight your way in, dry off and change. We were way way remote in Baffin last year in 38 degree temps when this happened to one of our guys. with the long wade back to boat and long boat ride back to the ramp he would have been hyperthermic. This is a rule for our winter wade season is to have a dry change of clothes in the boat always.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I like to wear these fleece pants under my waders. They have stirrups which prevent the pants legs from riding up when you put your waders on. Mine are 7 years old and have help up really well.

http://www.fishusa.com/product/Redington-IO-Fleece-Pants


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Simms Base layers Top and Bottom and the fleece pants FishWish mentioned


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Your head is your chimney. Make sure to wear something like a goretex lined stock hat or wool beanie on it. A good hat will keep your ears and head warm. If my head or feet get cold I'm not having fun so I take care of those extremities first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Wool socks, Base layer needs to be Polartec, then you can put on your wading pants with the stirrups, or fleece wading pants/top. The Polartec will keep your body VERY warm. Now it is important to note, what is gonna keep you warm is to keep your extremities warm. Toes, Fingers, Head.... So Merino wool socks do a good job, a good set of wool gloves (Secret Tip: Go to Harbor Freight and get a box of the latex gloves, put them on under your wool gloves, but don't tell anybody I told you  ) And obviously your wading jacket, etc.... But those things I mentioned are super important. The three most important things, Polartec, wool socks, latex gloves under wool gloves..... 

Tight Lines


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Good stuff guys. When I used to wear neoprene waders I just wore light weight shorts. I have a pair of the fleece bottoms so I should be good to go then.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I agree on wool socks. Wool insulates well, even when wet. I am wearing a pair now, wading through this pile of **** on my desk.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

No cotton anything!!!! Underware, long jons.........


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

sierratradingpost.com is my go to site for layering clothes but make sure you read the reviews prior to purchase. Deals can be had on smartwool and other high tech garments.
My wading attire; smartwool socks, smartwool heavy weight bottoms, polar weight Columbia top, fleece wading pants, Simms wool pullover top, guide jacket.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Good idea on those latex rubber gloves especially if it is raining and cold. I used to wear those up north when fishing in the snow and wind.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

To start with, get you some thermal underwear (i'm not talking about long johns, I'm talking about the real thing). I bought mine at Bass Pro several years ago (probably still available there). Even if you wear breathable or other lightweight waders, Real thermal underdundies will keep you warm and if the air temps are not cold, you may end up getting hot enough to sweat. These are the real thing. Stay warm. Muy importante!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*X2*



Sisco Kid said:


> Simms Base layers Top and Bottom and the fleece pants FishWish mentioned


^^^^^


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

I wear fleece lined neoprene socks. If its just cool I wear regular cotton socks under them. If it's cold I wear wool socks under them. They will keep your feet nice and warm and in the event that you do spring a leak your feet will still stay relatively warm because the neoprene helps hold the body heat in like a wet suit would.


----------

